# London, 20-21 August 2005: First European Meet-up



## LaFoto

Hallo all European TPF members.
We have agreed on a place and time for our first mee-up.
It will be *LONDON *(or thereabouts) on the weekend of *20 - 21 August 2005.*

Mentos, myself and my sister will come there from Poland and Germany, respectively. We will start into serious planning from now on.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

Gosh dang this is exciting!! good luck, I know you all will have a Blast!


----------



## Dandy-Warhol

Mmm, sounds interesting. Have to say it'll be a last minute decider for me by that time, cuz I've already got tons of trips planned this year and I still don't have a money growing tree in my backyard.

I'm in Amsterdam btw, so it'll take me only 35 minutes by plane to get to London


----------



## deveel

London in August ... sounds cool. See if I can convince my mom that I won't show up on her birthday party on the 21st. Anyway, I'm really thinkin' about it, so I better watch this planning thread here


----------



## Lensmeister

If I can get a baby sitter (mother in law) I will try to get there !


----------



## LaFoto

All of you: do try! Yes... we'll pull this through! 

And Dandy, as soon as you'll have that tree planted in your backgarden at last, I want a shoot - the money growing tree is just what I need! But with Ryanair I feel I can make this come true!


----------



## Scurra

Well as I live in London most of the time this suits me perfectly... I'm going to Switzerland on the 28th but I should be about when this happens!

Count me in!

I hope this works and we have plenty of people show up 

Oh yeah and I might be able to offer my spare room to someone who needs a place to stay.. I don't plan on having a flat mate in August so there should be a spare bed going.. it'd be in Harrow which is NW London if anyone is interested just send me a message and i'll see what I can sort out :thumbup:


----------



## Chase

This is sounding like a great trip, we'll all be looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Naturally I shall be there. How could I not be? If people would like to let me know flight arrival details I could even be at the airport to meet you.
I will drive down from the East Midlands so if anyone would like a lift from anywhere along the way, just ask (I go down the A1).

**Just noticed that you said Stanstead Airport, LaPhoto. That's just to one side of the A1 en-route


----------



## LaFoto

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Naturally I shall be there .... I could even be at the airport to meet you .... you said Stanstead Airport, .... just to one side of the A1 en-route


 
Cool! I might take you up on your offer! The feeling will be even better if I know we'll be picked up by "someone I know"!  And a lift into town... could save us (I'm speaking of my sister and myself here, for I might very well bring her) from having to rent a car, though that was my sister's initial idea, PLUS we could rent it through YOU, now couldn't we?????????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Rob

I'll be there. I live in the suburbs of London, so if anyone needs picking up from Stanstead let me know, it's not too far - choice of Porsche or Ford Mondeo 

I've got unlimited safe parking about 15 mins from the centre of London, so let me know if any of you (Hertz?) want to leave your car at mine and get a short train journey to the centre where the best photography can be found.

I can probably arrange accommodation around here for about £40 per night, so if anyone wants to stay in a hotel near me, let me know. I do know a cheap hotel in Piccadilly which is about £80 per night (but it's awful).

Rob


----------



## LaFoto

I shall come back to you when it comes to planning our accomodation (and we WILL need some, for we might be arriving late on a Friday night, or on Saturday, to be returning home on Sunday, so there will be two nights for my sister and myself and we would love to be somewhere cheap - but not ugly!).
It is not my idea to stay right in the centre of London for the night, nor would I want to spend all my time right there. It would be nice to also go some place else in the surroundings, south, north, west, east, wherever. My sister has already had some ideas but I had to put brakes on her ideas at the time. Actually, she was BUBBLING with them...


----------



## Rob

If you're interested in the suburbs, here's some info on where I live:

http://www.bromley.gov.uk/content/category_c429.html
http://www.bromley.gov.uk/content/leisure2/tourism/brom_short_area/

Bromley Court Hotel is easily the best (and most expensive!), the Tamasha is a great alternative (if you don't mind the fact it's a michelin starred indian restaurant as well).

Good luck, let us all know when you're booked up for flights.

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental

robhesketh said:
			
		

> I've got unlimited safe parking about 15 mins from the centre of London, so let me know if any of you (Hertz?) want to leave your car at mine and get a short train journey to the centre where the best photography can be found.


Thanks for the offer but I'll be coming in from the North and I hate the M25. I usually park up in East Finchley and tube it on the Northern line.
We shall need to discuss what we would all like to do so we can work out a loose schedule.
Central Smoke is OK but apart from the usual tourist traps it's a bit limiting - although I have already suggested The Photographers' Gallery.
I'm not fussed so what sort of things would the rest of you like to do?
And we need to get some sort of list so we know who is coming.


----------



## mentos_007

ok.. and how much cash do you think is enough for 3 days for food, tubes, and daily "rutines"? without sleeping places and flight?


----------



## mfacer

I believe I can make the journey.... not got holiday's planned yet for this year - so all being well it's game on - count me in!!



			
				mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ok.. and how much cash do you think is enough for 3 days for food, tubes, and daily "rutines"? without sleeping places and flight?



in london? A lot!! Depending on where the trip heads... inner city I've found can be very expensive... just like most major cities though!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ok.. and how much cash do you think is enough for 3 days for food, tubes, and daily "rutines"? without sleeping places and flight?


You could manage on £20 per day - so £60 for three days. £100 for the three days would be better. But it depends on where you are going to go, what you want to do and where you like to eat.
I dare say that someone could be prevailed upon to buy you dinner, Mentos  :mrgreen: 


Well - you are a student and both my sons are students so I know how tight money can be.


----------



## Rob

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ok.. and how much cash do you think is enough for 3 days for food, tubes, and daily "rutines"? without sleeping places and flight?



London is expensive, but there's so much diversity you've just got to look around and find a good deal.

Travel Cards get you anywhere for the best value - an off-peak all-zones card is about £6 which will do all public transport like tubes, trains, buses, trams, docklands light railway etc. These are essential if you're doing lots of small journeys in one day as each one will cost over £1.20 separately and they're unlimited.

Meals vary from a McDonalds big Mac meal for £4ish (I don't go there, so it's a guestimate) to top restaurants at about £50 per head for dinner. The real trick is to stay away from tourist rubbish like Aberdeen Angus Steak houses and eat in the mid range at lunch time for about £7 to £10. If up-market is your style, then Fortnum and Mason's restaurant and the OXO tower restaurant are my two favourites and both do a set menu lunch for around £15-£20. OXO Tower is very good for photography as well (that's where I am in my avatar).

Cabs are very expensive - stay out of them unless you're feeling rich. I believe it's now 40p for 250yrds or 1 minute whichever is sooner with minimum suppliment of £2.20. If they think you're a tourist, it's going to be the scenic route as well. Buses are just as quick and you can hop on and off. Walking is to be recommended as London isn't really that physically big, just densely populated and the traffic is impressively bad at all times.

The money traps are the tourist stuff, which most Londoners ignore by instinct - street stalls are especially bad and can try and charge £2 for a can of Coke. Another example is the comparison in prices between tourist river boats and the river buses - the former are about £30 per head, the latter can be travelled on with a travel card and it's pretty much the same journey. And don't get me started on those open-top buses!

I'd say you could scrape it on £20 per day, but if you want to enjoy yourself and have a few drinks, then probably more like £50. Personally I'd say £100 to £150 should suffice for three days, as long as you don't go mad on the "My friend went to London and all I got was this lousy T-Shirt" stuff. Saying that, I spend that kind of money on a normal night on the beers in Soho. Hmm. I wouldn't want to put you off, but do bear in mind things can be expensive. I'm sure the UK hospitality can stretch to a few drinks and a meal without any problems.


Hope this is helpful!

Rob


----------



## santino

ok really really *BAD NEWS!!!!*

here is the story: in March I booked a trip to italy with some friends of mine in August (12.08.05 to *20.08.05!!!!*) that would mean that I couldn't be able to meet you folks 
what about a change of date? for example 22-23 august?
I really wanna come but how


----------



## Artemis

I think we should change date..
And I want to go...but im scared...never even considered meeting people from the net...so...I guess my parents would come too...


----------



## santino

I don't wanna force anybody to change date, I mean I'm just one person and you are a bunch but if it would work without problems for you guys, well.. then it would be pretty cool.


----------



## Artemis

I may be in canada so ill need the date changed myself anyways


----------



## Artemis

Right well, I can go, gotto check dates but should be fine, and my Dads comming and said we can go, so yeh, tell me where and when, and ill meet you all up...just expect me to be late!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Aug 20-21 is a Saturday and Sunday. If the dates are going to be changed then it needs to be to another weekend for people with weekday work commitments.
It will also need to fit in with those coming from abroad - particularly LaPhoto and Mentos.
I'm reasonably flexible with regards dates but I think we need to hear from everyone on this before changing. It may not be an option.

List so far:

LaPhoto
LaPhoto's sister
Mentos
mfacer
robhesketh
Scurra
Hertz van Rental

Possibles:

Lensmeister
deveel
Dandy-Warhol
Artemis
Santino (depending on dates)


----------



## LaFoto

When I finally decided on a date, I did that in order to stop any discussions on When? Where? Else we can spend our time discussing till next year.

London (to name a well known place, personally I'd like to be somewhere in the WHEREABOUTS of London instead of RIGHT in there...) and 20 - 21 August. It needs to be a weekend for most.

This is a first TPF meetup OFFER. Those who can come, can come. Those who can't at this point in time, can't. 

I am quite sure this will not be the only, first and last European Meetup. There will be more!

And put 
"LaFoto
LaFoto'sSister
.
.
."
on your list, ok?


----------



## mad_malteaser

I've only just noticed this thread. Unfortunately I'm going to have to pass this time since that's the weekend of the V Festival which I've already got tickets for. 

I'm so sorry guys, I would have loved to come, especially as I'm only half an hour away on the train. Hope you guys all have fun though, and I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Artemis

I hope im not in canada...wish we could have had a chance to sort out dates that most suited everyone, just..you know, so we could all come...but Ill see what I can do...


----------



## santino

ok, so I can't come 

... but it saves me some money


----------



## tempra

I'm not sure what the summer holiday plans are at the moment - I'm waiting to be told, but if I can make it I will come. it also depends if my wife is working that weekend, as I've got to stop the kids from killing each other if she is - err I mean look after them...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Aug 20-21 is a Saturday and Sunday.List so far:
> 
> LaPhoto
> LaPhoto's sister
> Mentos
> mfacer
> robhesketh
> Scurra
> Hertz van Rental
> 
> Possibles:
> 
> Lensmeister
> deveel
> Dandy-Warhol
> Artemis
> tempra
> 
> Avoiding Central London - and possibly Greater London - might be an idea. Things (eating/accomodation) tend to be cheaper (and nicer) away from the smoke. But it depends on what people would like to do. London tends to limit photo-ops to street scenes and tourist traps. There are a lot more locations around and about.
> Ideas, anyone? What sort of things would we like to do? Photograph?


----------



## Artemis

well...im on holiday till the 25th...are you sure we cant move it one week later? I really want to come...I think itll suit a lot more people...


----------



## LaFoto

Well,
Ryanair offers flights for the same price also on the weekend 27/28 August...!
And I haven't as yet booked anything...
Have you, Mentos?
Therefore we COULD still shift it by one weekend...
Who would appreciate that?
And who would be the admin to change the title of this thread, in case we should actually shift it?


----------



## Rob

The weekend after is August bank holiday weekend in the UK, so you may find that they're already booked or that there are other problems. Sometimes the train services are cut down or there are strange closures and the traffic will be worse.

I'm doing a wedding on the Saturday in Cambridge, but I might be back on Sunday morning, depending on how good the reception is!


----------



## Scurra

I'm going to be in Switzerland on the 28th... so i'll be in Kent and not London on the 27th packing most likely.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Looks to me like we either try to find a third date - or we have TWO meet-ups. I like the second idea because I can go to both


----------



## Artemis

...whaatt about the weekend after the 28th? sorry to put you all out...but I REALLY want to come


----------



## mentos_007

well... tomorrow I'll know something more... because I'm rather short with cash and I asked my friend who has family there if they could give us a bed for free for 3-4 nights( we will come together then)  and she will talk to them on Sunday ... so I'll inform you. unfortunately I did not find other cheap places to sleep there. Prices there are soooo horrible!!! But I'm still looking around


----------



## Artemis

Wish I could offer you a place but it aint my house, and I dont think my parents would approve of attractive 18 year old polish women sleeping in my bed room...just an inkling...


----------



## mentos_007

Arty: 19 yr old  
LaFoto did you find somewhere to sleep already?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Aug 20-21 - a Saturday and Sunday.
List so far:

LaPhoto
LaPhoto's sister
Mentos
mfacer
robhesketh
Scurra
Hertz van Rental

Possibles:

vixenta (if I can talk her into it   )
Lensmeister
deveel
Dandy-Warhol
Artemis
tempra

Avoiding Central London - and possibly Greater London - might be an idea. Things (eating/accomodation) tend to be cheaper (and nicer) away from the smoke. But it depends on what people would like to do. London tends to limit photo-ops to street scenes and tourist traps. There are a lot more locations around and about.

So maybe we should consider meeting somewhere other than London. Slightly further North like Oxford or Cambridge? Just as close to Stanstead but accomodation is usually a lot cheaper (Bed & Breakfast becomes an option). It also makes it easier for those in the UK.


----------



## mentos_007

I too don't want to spend the whole day in the city centre... we might not have an opp to talk for a while...


----------



## vixenta

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Aug 20-21 - a Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> So maybe we should consider meeting somewhere other than London. Slightly further North like Oxford or Cambridge? Just as close to Stanstead but accomodation is usually a lot cheaper (Bed & Breakfast becomes an option). It also makes it easier for those in the UK.



I think thats a really good idea, its smaller, less chaotic, and not too far from the airport


----------



## mentos_007

I hope it won't be a problem if I take my friend Magda with me?  She's not a photog but really nice girl


----------



## LaFoto

No accomodations as yet. I was getting more and more insecure as to whether to leave the date set or change it. But when I decided to SET a date, I did so we could start on some planning. Else we'd discuss dates there and back - it is absolutely impossible to make everyone happy! If this meetup pulls off - which I am convinced it will - there will be a next one! Which offers great chance to others who can't come to this one.

So once I can be sure that the weekend 20-21 August will remain "our" weekend, I can start booking.
My sister's immediate idea was Cambridge and Ely. 
A) it is not so far to go from Stanstead.
B) it is more "England" than London.
C) it is cheaper and chances are better to find a simple, nice accomodation.

Personally, I've never been to Oxford.
This is not really good for a big fan of "Inspector Morse", but then I don't know Ely and the Fens, either... would love to see those.

I wonder how many cars would be around so we could tour the area a little?
Would that be an idea?

Other question: 
Who would LOVE to be in the centre of London? For whom would this be the first chance to ever see London (for I would understand why those would want to see that)?  

Since I seem to have "imposed" the date upon some, I don't want to "impose" other things on people as well!!!

(It's just that I once planned a group trip to England for my English class 10 years ago, an Adult Education Centre class for Senior Citizens, and I gave them all sorts of options. They were 15 in class, and we always had 15 ideas! Until I decided to draw an offer which they could either accept or decline. All 15 came along in the end).


----------



## Scurra

London is really conenient for me as I don't have a car in Harrow but easy access to the tube. But i'm sure I could sort out some way of getting to Oxford should that be the overriding decision. Although the further out of the city you get the more useless the public transport becomes and it's not very good to start with


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Cambridge then? I'll have my car so I can taxi if people can get to stations - and I live within an hours drive of the place. If I'm the only one with a vehicle I could see about hiring a minibus...
Some useful links - especially the first one.
http://www.visitcambridge.org/visitors/wheretostay.php
http://www.visitcambridge.org/
http://www.cam.ac.uk/cambarea/tourist/


----------



## Artemis

Guess thats it then...someone else made the dicision about the dates, have fun.


----------



## Rav

I can make the 20/21st. I am am just over an hour from Stanstead and can act as a taxi, two if my wife drives as well.


----------



## triggerhappy

I'm in  

Hertz, I know what you mean about the photography being limited in central london, but I still think we should keep it in. After all they are tourist traps for a reason 

We ought to work out a rough timetable for doing stuff. I've proposed the below to get the discussion going, but we may have to change it depending on people's flights etc. 

Saturday Morning:
Central london doing 'stuff' (inc. visiting that gallery that Hertz recommended). Hanging around in london will make it easy for any late visitors to catch up with us.

Saturday Afternoon:
South downs/brighton. Both VERY photogenic and easy to get to from london. 

Sunday Morning:
Oxford? 

Sunday afternoon - will people be around or do you have planes to catch?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I think that where the meet-up occurs is down to LaPhoto and Mentos. They are travelling the furthest and have to find some accomodation - and decent, reasonably priced accomodation in London is like rocking horse poo.
Then again, travelling across London - even getting out of it - can take quite a while.
LaPhoto has suggested Cambridge - which offers a lot of possibilities and is much easier to navigate around. We could even organise a picnic - something I wouldn't advise trying in the smoke.

I have made another suggestion to LaPhoto - but she hasn't responded to it (*taps foot impatiently whilst waiting*)


----------



## triggerhappy

Either or, it's all good for me


----------



## LaFoto

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> ...(*taps foot impatiently whilst waiting*)


 
Oooops! :blushing: 
Must confer about things with my sister. She has mentioned "nice, cosy, reasonably priced B&B" several times over... Tent and camping were not two words she used...! Erm...

Foodwise, my sister has mentioned the words "supermarket" and "picnic".

I'll put myself in touch with her later today, since it is her birthday...

Somehow she had come up with a couple of place names that mean nothing to me but sound interesting (have been to the local websites also):

Saffron Walden
Audley End
Finching Field

That's probably where I shall go and look for accomodation.
If we get enough drivers and their cars to go to wherever we shall actually meet in the end, we might also travel to various places (?)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I only suggested it as an 'if all else fails' option - and it wouldn't really be camping.
But I think that things have got to basically revolve around you and Mentos.
Finchingfield is usually described as the most photographed village in England - just thought I'd warn you.


----------



## mad_malteaser

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oooops! :blushing:
> Must confer about things with my sister. She has mentioned "nice, cosy, reasonably priced B&B" several times over... Tent and camping were not two words she used...! Erm...
> 
> Foodwise, my sister has mentioned the words "supermarket" and "picnic".
> 
> I'll put myself in touch with her later today, since it is her birthday...
> 
> Somehow she had come up with a couple of place names that mean nothing to me but sound interesting (have been to the local websites also):
> 
> Saffron Walden
> Audley End
> Finching Field
> 
> That's probably where I shall go and look for accomodation.
> If we get enough drivers and their cars to go to wherever we shall actually meet in the end, we might also travel to various places (?)


 
Oooh, I know all three of those places. They are based in North West Essex, right up near the borders with Cambridgeshire, I'd say less than a 30 minute drive from Cambridge itself. Finchingfield is by far the most gorgeous little village you could ever hope to see, although if you were staying at any of these places I would recommend you hire a car because public transport in those parts is down to the bare minimum. 

These places are very picturesque in themselves. You'd have hours of fun exploring them and probably wouldn't make it to Cambridge! This is where Finchingfield is, and Audley End is a tiny place just outside of Saffron Walden. Another gorgeous village I could rant about for hours. PM me if you want any more info. I'd be pleased to help.


----------



## tempra

Right, finally found out whats happening in my life.

My wife is working that weekend, but there is a possibility that I can get someone to look after the kids, otherwise, I would be able to get somewhere in the afternoon - leave Oxford at about 1.30.

On the Sunday, I'm going to a christening, so thats out - unless you guys want a photo opportunity in Oxford  C.S. Lewis is buried in the churchyard somewhere I think, and there may be crows!! (bus every ten minutes from central London)

As it stands, If I leave here in the afternoon, I should be able to make wherever it is in an hour or two - depending on where it is.

Also, if there isn't enough transport I could bring the 8 seater, failing that it'll be my focus as that uses about a 3rd of the fuel.

I await further instructions


----------



## PlasticSpanner

As with other forums I'd like to meet the people I've been talking to but it will depend on a few factors!!

1/ Totally out of my depth! I know how the camera works but not how to take good pictures!   Would you all want a novice trailing round with you!
2/ Wife & little kid to convince!
3/ Work! I run my own joinery workshop so sometimes I can dictate when I'm off but most of the time it's the customers who are boss!
4/ London! No offence but isn't there somewhere a bit more interesting & healthy than the capital!

Other than that....... I'm interested!


----------



## triggerhappy

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> As with other forums I'd like to meet the people I've been talking to but it will depend on a few factors!!
> 
> 1/ Totally out of my depth! I know how the camera works but not how to take good pictures! Would you all want a novice trailing round with you!
> 2/ Wife & little kid to convince!
> 3/ Work! I run my own joinery workshop so sometimes I can dictate when I'm off but most of the time it's the customers who are boss!
> 4/ London! No offence but isn't there somewhere a bit more interesting & healthy than the capital!
> 
> Other than that....... I'm interested!


 
1. There is a real mix of experience in the group - that's partly what makes it so interesting.

2/3.  You're on your own with these ones.  Far be it from me to come between a man and his wife/boss  

4.  See above about cambridge.


----------



## LaFoto

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Finchingfield is usually described as the most photographed village in England - just thought I'd warn you.


 
Well, for me it would be a first.
And who knows if I won't manage to take the most exceptional, exciting, different photo of it??? (Well, yeah, just me: creative in my photography as I am... :meh: :meh: :meh: )

Was busy all day today, no time for any planning, but I might, just MIGHT get round to finding out about accomodation in that area tonight.

How about you, Mentos? And Magda?
Would those villages near Cambridge (and therefore nicely close to Stanstead Airport!) suit you?

Maybe we should now change the title of this thread a little and call it "*North of* London, 20-21 August, First European Meet-up"???


----------



## Hertz van Rental

North-EAST of London, LaPhoto   

I do hope that people don't let 'feeling out of their depth' put them off coming to the meet-up.
It's a chance to meet, talk, get to know each other and share - and have a few beers and a laugh. It's not a who-is-the-best-photographer competition. And no-one will be looking over your shoulder judging your ability.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Thanks for the encouraging words Hertz!

It's not so much feeling out of depth but more being a pain in the ass!  If I got started on asking questions on how to do stuff I'd just want to know more!    I believe that if you're going to do something then you should give it 100% & if you don't know how then learn!

I might turn up just to prove my point!  in my own car so I can go when you've had enough of me! :Joker: 

I'm all up for the chat, couple of beers and a laugh though! Now that I do know how to do!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Whilst on the side of a hill tonight (see Trochlit procession in Q&A!) I phoned my wife & broached the question of a TPF meetup!  I was pleasantly suprised when she  said she thought it sounded good and felt like kicking myself for mentioning I could drive her and the mother-in-law down with little Noah so they could go shopping whilst I was out!  

Still, at least thats another obstruction sorted!  Just got to work on the work side now!  

PLEASE pick somewhere near to something shopping-ish so I can dump the wife, kid & mother-in-law so I can go out & play!


----------



## LaFoto

It looks more and more like the village of Saffron Walden is going to be my sister's and my "base" - that's where I found a nice B&B and even got confirmation that we CAN spend those two nights there. Sounds promising.

So begin to imagine THAT area north-east of London as the most likely for a first meeting... from there we can always play it by ear and go this way or the other, provided there will be enough cars around. (My sister even took the words "*rental* car" into her mouth several times over... if *she* pays...!)


----------



## LaFoto

Well:

Flights and accomodation are booked!

My sister and I shall be arriving at *Stanstead* Airport on Friday, *19 August*, at *7:15 p.m.* (19:15 hours) with Ryainair Flight No. 437and we shall "reside" in Newdegate House in *Saffron Walden/Essex.*

(see here: http://www.essexbedandbreakfast.co.uk/search.php?id=187)

Our flight home is scheduled for *Sunday*, 21 August, at *7:50 p.m. *(19:50 hours).

Now you can all "knit your plannings around us"  .

(I happen to know that Mentos is making her own plans which include a longer stay in the UK than only that weekend, so she and her friend Magda will be pretty independent.)


----------



## triggerhappy

Excellent.  Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## mentos_007

I found a youth hostel in Saffron Walden LaFoto!!! Thanks to Hertz! So we might be close each other!!!


----------



## mentos_007

I didn't book it yet but it sounds really nice ot me and my friend


----------



## LaFoto

That is soooo cool, Mentos. Please, go ahead and book. Then we are close and can make Saffron Walden our "base" from where to explore into our surroundings.

By the way, any of you *British* people that plan to come to the meetup:
Who will be there on Saturday only?
Who will make both weekend days?
Will all those who want to meet us both on Saturday AND Sunday return home for the night?

And will there be any other people coming from *overseas* ()??? (Like "the continent", I mean?)


----------



## mentos_007

adn what is more... we should decide where we all will meet... and how we gonna recognize each other?!?!?


----------



## mentos_007

uhh there are some problems with this youth hostel ... but you know what?! on the page you posted a link to... I noticed a huuuuuuuge lawn... great place for a tent hahahah


----------



## Hertz van Rental

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> how we gonna recognize each other?!?!?


Perhaps we could all carry a camera  :lmao: 

I think I'll recognise most of you from your photos.
Would anyone like me to meet them at Stanstead?


----------



## LaFoto

Mentos, that is the private lawn of the Bed&Breakfast house. They want to sell their *rooms*, they don't want to offer place for a tent on their lawn over night. I am sure. 

Well, Hertz, depends on where *you* are going to spend the nights of Friday and Saturday... We shall only land at Stanstead at 19:15h on that Friday, like I said earlier on... Of course it would be nice to be met and welcomed by someone upon arriving, but I don't know if that is feasible for you?


----------



## mentos_007

eeehhh.. and I thought it may be a good idea with the lawn 
I keep searching...


----------



## Rob

I'll come and meet you at the airport if you like? How many of you will there be - was it two?

LMK if you want a lift to your B&B.

Rob

p.s. Choose your car... Porsche only seats 2 1/2 people though!


----------



## LaFoto

I shall ask my sister about it. She's still talking about "hiring a car" so we'd "also be independent and could go where we want to"... and we only arrive late Friday night (not that late, but at 7:15h, so you might not really want to come all the way from Bromley just to pick us up and take us to Saffron Walden to then return home and come back to the "Official Beginning of the Meet-Up in Saffron Waldon on Saturday Morning", hm?

(If we "had to" choose, I think we'd go for the Mondeo, though)

Big thanks for the offer, anyway.
Hertz has offered to collect us from the airport, too.
Go duel yourselves, heeheeheee. 
We two ladies arriving from Germany have never had any men duel themselves for us


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'll give in graciously and offer to pick up Mentos instead  :mrgreen: 



(It's no biggy - let us know nearer the time if you choose not to hire a car.)


----------



## ajmall

i may be in Greece then but if i'm around i'd like to meet. 

i'll be based in Leicester most of the summer but my parents have a place just outside London. Why not have 2 meets? or something like people that want to go to London go there and meet in oxford or wherever later or the next day?


----------



## mentos_007

LaFoto!!! where are you? I left you a PM but you didn't reply  So how much you are paying for ryanair flight? with all the taxes?


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, sorry, Mentos. PM received all right. With all my catching up on TPF-Gallery and sorting out the over 600 photos from one weekend alone, I didn't come here in a while. 

So I pay 54 Euro way there and back per person including taxes and fees on the Ryanair Flight from Hamburg-Lübeck. Which is next to nothing, really... makes me wonder how Ryanair does it in the first place, but then there is no comfort on the flight and you have to bring your own lunch pack and tea in a flask.


----------



## EmergentFungus

I might be able to join for Saturday when you go to London and the South Downs. I can get a train into London very easily. I've got a worrying mother to convince though and I'm also a novice. How about visiting Canary Wharf though?


----------



## mentos_007

ok! So accomodation booked!!!! ha! Magda and I have rent a... room in a flat. We will be there since 15 August to 22 august. So if anybody is willing to meet me during the week that'd be great. We will stay somewhere in a 3rd zone... I know I know... quite far from the centre but it is only 90 punds for a WEEK!!!! And everything is on place. 

I haven't booked flight yet... grr Ryanair annys me a bit... I hate paying via internet by giving them my card number and so on... I'd rather pay via cash flow or something like that. But I am afraid that Ryanair is the only chance to get to London for me. I still don't really get what is the difference between "reg fare" and "web fare". Poor that Ryanair doesn't have any office here or in the nearby. So communication with them only via the net or phone. But if it's going to be Ryanair I'll be at London on 15th August (at Stansted of course) somwhen in the morning.


----------



## mentos_007

ok and now I need some more info from you, Londoners! How much does cost a ticket for buses, tube and so on for a day/ week??


----------



## Hertz van Rental

You should find what you need to know here
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/
It's the London Transport site.


----------



## mentos_007

thanks Hertz!
wow! I am so excited about the trip and meetup! I'm looking forward to see you all


----------



## mentos_007

and could you explain me what does it mean "Peak" and "off-peak" on 3-day travel cards?? I don't get it


----------



## LaFoto

"Peak" is during the rush-hour in the mornings and afternoon, when MANY people use the public transportation system. So they make it more expensive in those hours.
"Off peak" is after that rush, usually as of 9 in the morning till maybe 4 in the afternoon, and then again after 7 in the afternoon or so. Does that help? And is that right?


----------



## mentos_007

holy crap  so it's going to be probalby the most expensive trip in my life


----------



## Armstror

Hey if you guys need to figure out currency exchange, there's an online one i use all the time: http://www.xe.com/ucc/
I'm not sure how accurate it is though.. But i think it works. Hope it can help with anything.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> holy crap  so it's going to be probalby the most expensive trip in my life


I can taxi you a bit - and if you promise to take some good pictures I might persuaded to buy you and your friend dinner. That should save you a bit...


...and before a certain other person who comes from a race of skinflints says anything, you are included in the offer  :lmao:


----------



## mentos_007

hahah thank you Hertz  that's very kind but I don't want to sit in anybodies wallet.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hahah thank you Hertz  that's very kind but I don't want to sit in anybodies wallet.


You wouldn't be sitting in mine. It's just the least I can do in return for you making the effort to get here from Poland. And I know that you are a student (the same age as my eldest son actually) and money is tight.
Shut up and accept gracefully  :lmao:


----------



## mentos_007

ok  so I accept  huh


----------



## mentos_007

ok so flight booked and paid.. accomodation booked! hooray!
So fly from Berlin (Schonefeld)  to London (Stansted) Mon, 15Aug05 Flight FR8543 Depart  at 09:40 and arrive  at 10:30 (London time)



ok I paid more than LaFoto for a flight... probably because I booked it much later. but even though... I"M GOING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andycarnall

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> and could you explain me what does it mean "Peak" and "off-peak" on 3-day travel cards?? I don't get it



Off peak for the tube is everything after 9.30am (no restrictions in the afternoon), the way the fares work out if you need a return after 9.30am buy a travel card (the machines will do this automatically for you anyway)

I've not been around for a while (no internet at home yet, and too busy at work) so I've been quiet, but I'll be there for the meetup, looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## mentos_007

and Andy, when this ends? After 9.30 till...???


----------



## LaFoto

If I understand Andy's post all right, all you have to watch with your "off-peak-3-day-ticket" (or whatever you have) is that you don't set out any earlier than 9:30h - and after that you have the whole day (three days, one week, depending on the ticket) ahead of you during which you may go with public transport wherever you want (within Greater London, that is).

Where are you going to stay now, Mentos? Exactly, that is.

And going to the UK, or rather: _being_ over in the UK, *is* very expensive for continental Europeans! And it must appear even more expensive for you people from Poland, since the cost of living is still much lower for you than in many of the more "western" parts of Europe. So be warned, Mentos (and accept Hertz' offer ... now I envy you :blulsh2: )


----------



## mentos_007

hahah well LaFoto.. with accomodation it is rather backpackers thing  me and Magda rented a room in a flat. Actually the owner of the flat (and a few more in London) is an English Language school from Poland. It rents a rooms for their students during the school year. And of course the students live and learn in London, but the school is Polish. While during holidays it rents rooms for people who work in UK or have a work experience or something like that. They also told us that they can rent us a room ... But the problem is that the they have a lot of rooms and students too. And it changes every week. I will be given the final adress at the beginning of the August. I know that's not a great offer but it was the cheapest one  actually the flat is full - we have kitchen microwave oven... even bed sheets and so on so we don't have to take anything with us. 
We are going to take some ready make food with us... you know soups in packets and so on. Actually now I have enough cash to pay for everything and to spend a week in UK so it won't be a huge problem. But I'd like to get as many info as it is possible... how can I be cheated on cash there, and what are tips and tricks about public transport, where to eat and what to avoid....  It would be great if anybody of you from London would be so nice to pick us up from Stansted  or contact us on the 15th and help us a bit with things like tickets and so on... so if anyone has holidays then ...


----------



## andycarnall

LaFoto said:
			
		

> If I understand Andy's post all right, all you have to watch with your "off-peak-3-day-ticket" (or whatever you have) is that you don't set out any earlier than 9:30h - and after that you have the whole day (three days, one week, depending on the ticket) ahead of you during which you may go with public transport wherever you want (within Greater London, that is).



Qute right - The authority has assumed that anyone trying to get home in the rush hour would have come in in the morning one and already paid the higher price, so they don't have a peak time in the evening (it also avoids all the potential problems of "Well, I started my journey off peak, but the train was delayed...")

The advice about cash and eating I've seen here is about right - generally avoid restaurants on the main roads in the tourist areas - there's plenty of good places on the back streets, even in the centre of town


----------



## Hertz van Rental

LaFoto said:
			
		

> (and accept Hertz' offer ... now I envy you :blulsh2: )


You're included too, LF! How could you think I'd leave you out?
I thought we could all go for a meal as a group and us Brits could club together and pay for you visitors. It's the least we can do in return for you all putting in the effort to come and see us.


----------



## LaFoto

:hug:: Awww :hug::, so kind :hugs:

.................................................................


----------



## mentos_007

ok. just wanted to inform you that I payed for everything and even borrowed some maps of London  So now I know how to move here and there  I think we should decide were we are going to meet ...


----------



## Royster

I would like to join in the London meet up, i live in the greater london area and it would be amazing to meet the members of our excellent forum. It would do me good to see you all at work and learn from your techniques. I shall be following this thread for more information.

All the best.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

To recap.

The meet-up is happening 20-21 August (Saturday and Sunday)
The venue is Saffron Walden.

What we need to do now is work out a time and place to meet up and decide on what we might do.
I think it would be nice if we could all go for a meal together on Saturday evening.
Indian or Chinese resraurants are always best for biggish get-togethers.
People who are staying somewhere else, like Mentos, need to get to the venue. If there are other members who are driving to the meet-up could liase and organise lifts with people it would help matters.
Post offers of transport, starting point and locations you can pick up from, and times here please.
The more the merrier.
Let's make this fun and memorable.


----------



## LaFoto

Thanks, Hertz, for putting up this reminder. I was going to suggest the garden of the B&B where we are staying as a possible place to meet first and from where to set out. On the photo it looks huge and might be a good spot to meet (unless the weather is like ours right now... aargh! Doom!), have a look yourselves:

http://www.essexbedandbreakfast.co.uk/search.php?id=187

Do you know better by now who will be coming?
Should we make a list here, also of those who will be driving themselves to Saffron Walden?
Are you going to spend the night in the area yourself? 
Or will you commute?
Will anyone else have to spend the night? Would anyone else WANT to spend the night?


----------



## Royster

I will be driving to essex from south london, if anyone wants a ride pls get in touch, id be happy to give a lift. I can only take 2 persons though as my car is a small coupe. Pls get in touch with me if anyone is interested.

All the best.


----------



## Rob

I'll be there, driving from South-East London, so lmk if you need a lift also.

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental

So the list so far is:

LaPhoto + sister
Mentos + friend
Hertz van Rental
Vixenta
Tempra
Robhesketh
Royster
Andycarnall
Scurra
Mfacer
Rav
PlasticSpanner

People may have forgotten or arranged other things or just drifted off site.
Could everyone on the list who hasn't confirmed please do so.
If any one else would like to join us, please post to say you are coming. Everyone who can make it is more than welcome. Partners too.

I'm not sure how your B&B would take to a dozen or so people turning up in their garden, LaFoto. People get funny about things like that.
A pub might be better. One that is central and easy to get to. And with a nice garden.
If anyone knows of one in saffron Walden please tell us.
I may nip down for a reccy soon, anyway.
We also need to think about what time. Some people will be travelling to the meetup.
10.30am?

We also need to think about what we want to do.
Are we going to just sit and chat or go on a group snap?
I still think it would be nice to all have dinner together.
What time do people have to leave? That will dictate what time we eat.
What about Sunday?

It is only a month away.


----------



## tempra

I'm planning on being there, but only for the Saturday as my nephews daughter is being christened on the Sunday. 

I'll be driving from Oxford, so anyone out west of the M25 who wants a lift, give me a shout.


----------



## LaFoto

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how your B&B would take to a dozen or so people turning up in their garden. People get funny about things like that.


 
I mean to ask them about it in e-mail, I would not "force it upon them" just like that! If they say "yes" we could meet there and go from there ... and I was indeed thinking about some sort of photo tour for all of us once we got together and have sorted out who is who .

If they say "Oh NOOOOO!", we can still find out about a pub to meet first.



			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> ...10.30am?


 
To me that sounds like a reasonably good time.



			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> What about Sunday?


 
Yes, what about Sunday. That's why I was asking: is anyone else staying over or will you communte or will you only make it on Saturday?

Myself, I frequent another internet forum and have found out there is a member in Cambridge, or even two, both of who would not mind to meet me in person (also for the first time) in Cambridge on Sunday... Which so far is only an OPTION for me, nothing has been fixed, they are fairly open to a sudden phone call of mine...

And is there anyone who would want to chauffeur my sister and me from Stanstead to Saffron Waldon on FRIDAY NIGHT????????


----------



## vixenta

I've also been thinking about plans for the meet up, and come up with a few suggestions.  _Suggestions_ being the word 

Okay, as Hertz said, i agree it would be easier to meet in a local pub,  LaFoto, do check and see if your place would accept a group of people to meet up, as it would probably be a good place to go, if for one reason or another someone got lost, also maybe just to sit and chat in nice surroundings.
As you can see on this site, there won't be too much trouble in finding a pub 
(no pictures but i'm sure with a more extensive search there'd be some on the internet)
http://www.pubsgalore.co.uk/towns/saffron-walden/essex/

I'm not sure entirely on the scenario here, is London still on the menu, or has that been completely wiped out now?  I know there was a bit of talk on that.  Well my suggestions lie solely on the possibility of not going to London.

I thought Saturday we could stay put and get to know Saffron Walden and each other for the day.  I'm sure lots of photo opportunities would prevail no matter what we do or where we go. Herts spoke of an idea of his also that was in SW to go and look at the Turf Maze that sits somewhere around SW. 
I thought maybe saturday evening we could finish off with going out for a meal together. 

Sunday - Sooo, how do you guys feel about going to the Zoo? :mrgreen:
I was looking on my map and noticed SW was very close to Linton, another small town, and as i looked more closely, i saw it had a zoo there.  Being such a big kid i thought, that might be a good way to spend the day.
Here is some details on it 

http://www.lintonzoo.com/

Well, those are my suggestions for the weekend, get back to me on what you think


----------



## mentos_007

ok. I'll give you an adress of my accomodation at the very beginning of August and it will be really helpful if anybody of you could pick me and my friend to Saffron Walden coz I have no idea how far is that and how to get there 
And as a reminder - I'll be in London on the 15th August so I can meet you during the week too  I'll be at Stansted at 10.30, the flight number is 8543


----------



## Scurra

Thankfully the train journey doesn't look like it'll be much of a challenge. Straight from Liverpool Street with only one change to a final destination of Audley End, which apparently is the closest station to Saffron Walden.


----------



## mentos_007

I feel that going to the zoo might be a great fun 
I'll be living to London, so it would be nice if you give me a link how to get to Saffron Walden and the place where the zoo is by bus/train or whatever that goes there. I searched on a google but I can't find it anywhere...


----------



## Royster

Saffron walden is actually not in London, its in essex North of london, about an hour and a half drive. If you will be in central london or in zone two, i think theres a coach or train that will take you to saffron walden from Victoria station. aside from linton Theres a big zoo in central london, Last time i visited the London Zoo it cost me £11.00 at the gate and its a short walk from Kensington park to the zoo. Im sure theres a nearer tube station but the walk from kensington park to the zoo is quite scenic.

All the best.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

OK. I went to Saffron Walden this morning for a quick reccy.
It's a lovely little market town, relatively unspoilt, with lots of little lanes and alleys and a whole bunch of old buildings. There is even the ruins of an old castle with a picnic area.
Quite a few nice looking restaurants (most reasonably priced) and a few good pubs.

I think the best place for a meeting point for the 10.30 gather time on Saturday is the Saffron Hotel.
It's a nice big, old place with a restaurant. It probably isn't the cheapest place to drink but it is easy to find:
On the main street at the top of a hill right in front of the big main church.
http://www.laterooms.com/en/S84281.html
If you scroll down the page past the room prices there is a map and stuff.



























Just a few grab shots as I walked around.

So, we meet at 10.30am Saturday 20th August in the bar of the Saffron Hotel, Saffron Walden.

If anyone is still looking for accomodation PM me as I have a list of local B&B's.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

What's it like for parking? And how will we know who's from TPF? (red carnations in left breast pocket! lol)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Lots of car parks. There is a big one about 5 mins from the pub. Pay and display. But there are lots of others. The centre is all double yellows but the streets a few minutes walk away are OK.

I thought we might all carry cameras :mrgreen:
Perhaps we should make badges from our avatars?


----------



## elsaspet

It looks beautiful Hertz.  I wish I could go.  I've always wanted to go to London.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

elsaspet said:
			
		

> It looks beautiful Hertz.  I wish I could go.  I've always wanted to go to London.


Umm... SW isn't London. It's actualy about 30 miles North of Barnet (Northernmost suburb of London). England is small - but not that small 
And it would be nice if you could make it. Maybe one day...


----------



## deveel

I'm so sorry that I can't make it but there's a family event to attend ... Just want to let you know that my "may be" from the beginning changes to an "impossible". Sad thing, but I hope there will be followup meetings ... Have a good time there! And I hope there will be a thread here with some photos you took over there 

Stefan aka deveel


----------



## LaFoto

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Perhaps we should make badges from our avatars?


 
That is one idea, or we call up on everyone who now seriously plans on coming to send in their photo into this very thread first.

Like this one: she is bound to be there!






That is my newest portrait, taken by my son who chose a somewhat funny angle but... I think it is quite ok the way it is.

These two will look friendlier when we shall meet:






LaFoto and LaFoto'sSister, aka Corinna and Christiane, who will BOTH be there 

Here is a newest one of my sister, which she (if only she came to this forum once in a while, but for the time being her computer has died a sudden death on her!) could also put into the Themes under "Me and my camera" :






So from now on I am sure you will recognise the two of us out to a million, won't you


----------



## Xmetal

LaFoto: just speak German all the time and they'll find you. 

The idea of name badges sounds like a pretty good idea - maybe get something like "TPF Euro-meet '05" or something along those lines.


----------



## Becky

Oh bugger I didnt see this thread... I'll be in London from the 11th to the 15th...if Id known I could;ve made my plans for different dates. 

Ah well, till next time! Have fun you guys!!!


----------



## LaFoto

I will have to come to Saffron Waldon reduced to my compact digital Canon.
Oh-oh-oh-nooooooooo.


----------



## mentos_007

ok guys.... so what are we doing during the meet-up?
To sum up Saturday: Saffron Walden - wandering around, chatting, shooting...
Sunday: Zoo ?? and wandering around London?


----------



## LaFoto

I think we could do more than only Saffron Walden on Saturday, like also Finching Field and/or Audley End House.

Personally, I don't want to go into London AT ALL.
But we need to stay together all the two days, if others will want to go into London.
Mataji, who suggested the zoo, suggested a DIFFERENT zoo from the one in London. She suggested going to the zoo in LINTON.

Personally, though, I would not mind going into Cambridge on Sunday, either...!


----------



## mentos_007

ok I'm with you... but ... you have to remember I'm short of cash and I'd like to know where we are going... I'll spend a week in London and I hope I'll have some pennys left for meet-up  but nobody wanna pick me up  poor Mentos


----------



## LaFoto

Oh yes, someone WILL pick you up, I am just sure about it.
It feels as if some of those who want to come are away on holidays right now, I see only very little of robhesketh, for example, or Scurra, just to name the first few that spring to mind. One of them mentioned he might pick you up... I think.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

If all else fails, Mentos, I'll come down and pick you up.
If you could get the tube to somewhere on the North side of London, like Epping on the Central line, it would save me driving across London.
Wait and see if anyone else is coming across London first, but if not we'll get you there.
You can't come all the way from Poland and not meet up with us


----------



## mentos_007

thanks Hertz  I'll examine the map of London (damn why it is soooo huge) and try to find "northern" London somewhere


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'll give you a clue - it's to the North 
If you are staying at Finsbury Park - go to Finsbury Park Station and get the Waterloo & City underground line to Walthamstow.
Walthamstow is at the end of the M11 which goes to Saffron Walden. Dead easy for me to nip down and pick you up from there.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Just had a quick look at my route there finally! (Otherwise it'd be another last minuite thing!) M6-A14-M11-J9! I may have to write that down!


I'll probably nick my wifes car now instead of using my own road rally car.  It's a bit too un-civilised for that kind of distance and will probably stand out & get unwanted attention!

So does anybody have an itinerary planned?


----------



## mentos_007

yes! I do have: flight to Stanstead from Berlin Schonefeld... and then... ask kindly to pick me up from Woodberry EST  or I may catch Hertz somewhere NORTH


----------



## Rob

Erm... hello, sorry I got a new job, so was busy. I'm still coming!! Anyone needing a lift, please e-mail me personally. 

Rob


----------



## mentos_007

ok so do we know what we are doing on Sunday and where exactly are we meeting on Saturday?


----------



## Lensmeister

Ok guys as much as I would have loved to come along I have to stand you all up ...... reason:- Wife has organised us going to one of her brothers places for a Bar-B-Q ... watch this space for food poisoning and tummy troubles .... 

Damn I am SO VERY MIFFED !

I would have loved to come along ..... ok so when's the next trip ?
PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## LaFoto

Mentos: the meeting on Saturday is at 10:30 a.m. in the bar of SAFFRON HOTEL in Saffron Walden. Let's just see and feel what we would want to do on Sunday, ok?

Lensmeister: BUMMER, BUMMER, BUMMER! :cry:
We now MUST have a second meet-up soon and I am sure WE WILL.
Maybe by then I can show up with a proper SLR-camera again!?!?!?!?!? And not with a "tourist-snapper", as my son deprecatingly called my compact digital camera


----------



## mentos_007

I'll leave the issue on what-are-we-doing-on-Sunday to all the UK citizens because I have no idea what we can do in the nearby, what is there. If we plan seriously to go to the zoo in Luton (sp?) so I think that'd be great if somebody could give more info on how to get there, how much do we have to pay for tickets and so on...


----------



## LaFoto

*I AM GETTING EXCITED !! !! !! *

Who else is?


----------



## mentos_007

I AM! I REALLY REALLY AM!!! Especially that I'm leaving on Monday 15th!!!!


----------



## Chase

So when does my plane ticket arrive? You all read the rules that if you plan a meet, you are required to fly me out to be a part of it, right?!? :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007

huh... Chase... you are not allowed there  it is strictly private meeting coz we gonna discuss about YOU and the rest of TPF gang  hyhyhyhyhy  lol
That'd be fun... I"LL BE IN LONDON YAY!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Hertz, do you know by know who all is coming?
Is Triggerhappy coming?
Or Scurra?

PlasticSpanner is.
So is robhesketh.
And mataji.
And you.
Mentos.
Myself.
My sister.

Who else?

(Lensmeister is having a little marriage row over not being able to come, dalebe is in Cornwall with the family...)


----------



## mentos_007

and my friend too 
I think that the final list may be done on place in Saffron...maybe somebody will change their mind and come to Saffron instead of other things? you never know


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I know what LaFoto looks like and maybe Mentos but I'm not sure about anybody else!  So if you see me sat at the bar or a table on my own please come over & introduce yourselves! (Please don't play the "pretend nobody came" trick! :er:  )

My hair is a lot shorter now and the beard has gone but the tash remains!  Oh and the cute little boy on the right will have been removed from my side for the day to both our dislike!


----------



## LaFoto

Now Mentos and her friend Magda have already arrived in London... Ah, this is getting thrilling and more thrilling.... Only four more days and I'll climb on board our plane, too, and my sister... whoa! Great!  
And Ms Haigh, our B&B host, wrote she'd do what she can to make the weather improve for the next weekend to come!
All US members, help her, will you????? PLEASE!


----------



## Rav

Good morning all, I am working Friday night  :sad anim: I will finish at 6am sat. morning. Then a 45 min drive home. I will get a couple of hrs sleep and should be ok to come across, if thats still ok with you guys? If I can't make Sat I will be over on Sunday.


----------



## LaFoto

Sounds reasonable, Rav. Hey, welcome to the forum, in the first place. I don't know if we have ever met on here before? Anyhow: we can't be sure to be staying in the Saffron Hotel all the while. My idea of the meet-up is to not only meet, but also to go out on some sort of photo excursion, within Saffron Walden, but maybe also in the surroundings, which would include Finching Field and Audley End House, for example. Thing is, we want to play it by ear, which means we can't tell you exactly where we shall be at what time. You might want to leave your mobile phone number with Hertz van Rental (through PM)? So we can arrange things on short notice. And no definite plans have been made for the Sunday, either... but you are very welcome to come! Just thought I better tell you this.


----------



## Rav

Thanks for that. Thats a good idea I will PM Hertz later with my number. I am trying to change my shift with someone. It will be nice to be able to get some advice from someone who knows their stuff. I will be coming from Bedford if any one needs a lift.


----------



## Scurra

If anyone happens to be driving somewhere near harrow on their way through a lift would be much appreciated but the train isn't out of the question for me, it's a shame we aren't going to be slightly closer to epping because getting there for me is quite simple.


----------



## Royster

hello there everyone, i was waiting for my work rota to come out and now it has and they placed me off on those days so count me in. Im not sure if i will be able to drive because my car is on schedule for body work (i was in a fender bender a week ago :x ) honda might ask me to bring it in on those days. so if anyone is planning to commute to saffron walden please tell me how, i will come from carshalton in surrey (about 20 minutes from victoria station). It would be a great benefit for me to see and learn from you guys  .

oh and do we know what time we will meet?

All the best :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto

10:30h in the bar of the Saffron Hotel, Royster.
I hope you and Scurra will find a good way to get there.
I'll be flying into Stanstead on Friday night and get up to Saffron Walden somehow *wink-wink to Hertz van Rental*, so shall already be there... It will be sooooo exciting!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Scurra - if all else fails Epping isn't too far so if you can get there I can drop down to pick you up. Let me know.
RobHesketh is bringing Mentos up from London so he might be able to pick someone else up en-route. Send him a PM.

And I'll be there on Friday to pick you up, LF, so no worries.


----------



## LaFoto

Goodie . You'll recognise me? I won't be quite as red as in my avatar and I'll hide the horns (else they might not let me go on board, for those to be too pointy - last time I was not allowed to bring my knitting on board, either). 
(Plus I am 20 years older than in my avatar  ...)


----------



## Royster

hello there! im thinking of staying over on the night of the 20th, has anyone booked accomodation already? id like to know where so i can book into the same hotel.


----------



## Scurra

I may have solved the problem, I might be going back to Kent on friday to get my car from home (I don't need it when i'm in London so it stays there) One slight hitch is according to my mum my dad has driven it into one of our big brick gateposts so i'll have to ascertain what kind of damage is done before I can say for sure whether it'll be good to go. Here's hoping it's not too bad


----------



## LaFoto

This is where my sister and I shall be staying, but it is small and just a B&B:

http://www.essexbedandbreakfast.co.uk/search.php?id=187


----------



## Rob

I'm picking Mentos up from Finsbury Park area at about 9am, so if anyone else needs a lift please say by PM or e-mail. We should have room for a further two people, possibly three. I'm looking into accommodation at the place Lafoto suggested, but it's not really holiday season, so I'm not too worried.

Rob


----------



## Rob

BTW, this place is nearby (it's £9 to get in though) I don't know if anyone else mentioned it, but this thread's too long to read thoroughly again!

http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/server/show/ConProperty.1/chosenImageId/2

Rob


----------



## LaFoto

Oh yes, Audley End House was definitely on our list - and Finchingfield, too. Actually, I think there is soooo much to see, within Saffron Walden and around, that those two days will not be enough!  Not bad, I say .
Ah, tomorrow I am flying over. Whoa! Exciting :bounce: :smileys:


----------



## Rav

issed: Hi All, I have just been told, 2.10am, I am needed for cover at work until 11am Sat which means I will have to drop out. I know I will not be able to make Sunday. Sorry for the late cancellation, I hope you all have a great time and look forward to seeing the results of what I'm sure will be a great weekend.    Rav


----------



## vixenta

Don't worry Rav, there will be others


----------



## LaFoto

*Whoa! *:smileys:
Now it is only a matter of *minutes *until we'll leave from home, to first go collect my sister from the train in Hamburg and then on to the little airport in Lübeck from which Ryanair will fly us over to England . Yay! :bounce:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I must be moving soon as well.
Last minute details like packing and getting the car from the garage. Then it's off to Stanstead to pick up LaFoto this evening.

So it's looking like:
LaPhoto & sister
Mentos & friend
Mataji
Avis
RobHesketh
PlasticSpanner
Scurra
Royster
Hertz van Rental

Meeting in Saffron Walden - the Saffron Hotel bar at 10.30am on Saturday 20th August.
Anyone else who can make it is more than welcome - even if it's only for an hour or two.


----------



## Rob

Cool - see you all tomorrow morn.

R


----------



## Scurra

I have my car! So i'll be driving and bringing some friends with. I don't know about anyone else but I really don't trust my navigational skills so what happens if I turn up a little late?


----------



## Scurra

Does anyone want to give me a contact number so that I can keep in touch with you guys should I arrive a little late? A PM would probably be a good idea, i'd be happy to return the favour.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I'll Pm you my number.

I have Hertz's number but I'm not sure if he would want people to give it out?

Anyone else who neds a contact number for tomorrow PM me.  I'll be on till around 12:30am UK time.


----------



## Scurra

Sweet thanks mate,

contact numbers are oh so handy, i'll endeavour to be there on time however


----------



## Karalee

Have fun tommorrow everyone


----------



## Jeff Canes

Have fun folks , sure wish I could have arranged European trip around the meet-up[font=&quot]  
[/font]


----------



## Rob

Hey all, if you were there and haven't got a PM from me or Hertz about the pics, please e-mail or PM me and I'll sort out the link for you. We'll get them collated before we let them into the wild!!

R


----------



## mentos_007

where's the f****** huge thread about the meet-up?! I'm blind then


----------



## LaFoto

You must be: two STICKIES, Mentos, STICKIES, right at the top of the General Gallery, and never sinking to the bottom because they are STICKIES!


----------



## mentos_007

that's why I didn't notice them  I didn't expect them to be sticky... I forgot about our Graham the Mod....


----------



## LaFoto

Say thanks to your very special friend Matt! *He* made them a sticky .


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I can come clean now.
I can't ban any of you - I'm just a Mod so only have limited powers. But the threat was worth a try...


----------



## LaFoto

And the look, THAT look, really made us believe:


----------



## mentos_007

buahahahah this pic is spoooky  buahahahaha so...
Graham DOESN'T have a power !!!! 
So let's start uploading....


----------

